# Around The Corner



## Meanderer

[h=1]The School Around The Corner...50 years on[/h]


----------



## RadishRose

Very cool. At first I felt disappointed since I knew I had never seen this program, then I realized why.

I was then able to enjoy that great sensation I get when "lost" things are found again! What a cute little boy, too. 

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Meanderer

They will try to track down other children, who were in the program, and do new episodes similar to this one.


----------



## Meanderer

The Shop Around the Corner!


----------



## Meanderer

Masher Alert!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## hollydolly

Wow!!! what a picture Lara...


----------



## Pappy

Oh no...not again.....


----------



## Lara

^ haha, pappy. Perfect timing too ^


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I'll bet you can figure out what this means:


----------



## RadishRose

Spring is just around the corner?


----------



## Pappy

Yep...that's it,RR.


----------



## Meanderer

It ain't gonna be funny!


----------



## Lara

^ haha, pie in the face ^…i thought they were big chocolate chip cookies for a sec…i'm a little slow in the morning 

…around the corner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

One of my favorite American artists, Edward Hopper:


----------



## Pappy

No doubt they do.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> One of my favorite American artists, Edward Hopper:
> 
> View attachment 21211


Edward Hopper deserves a closer look, Lara.  Thanks!  I seem to remember a Simpson's version of this  same painting.


----------



## Lara

I never realized that* Edward Hopper* has 
many that are "Around the Corner"...


----------



## Meanderer

I like the "Kitty-corner" one!


----------



## Meanderer

Here is the Simpson version of Nighthawks.   "Mmmmm...doh-o-ough - nuts"!


----------



## Lara

meanderer said:
			
		

> Here is the Simpson version of Nighthawks. "Mmmmm...doh-o-ough - nuts"!


It's funny. It takes everything I've got to resist sweets but I hate doughnuts; have ever since birth. Well, one exception…about 20 years ago (yeah it was that good that I still remember it), I was at a restaurant that served me a glazed doughnut that had been pan seared on both sides until crispy and caramelized. Then they poured fresh sliced strawberries all over it and topped it with whipped cream. They served it while the crispy and caramelized doughnut was still warm. I was afraid to taste it knowing how much I hated doughnuts but……..Oh my, pure heaven. Whatever they did, it took that fakey taste away that I hated.

Anyway, your memory served you well. Simpson ??!  It's like blasphemy layful: :lemo: haha, Poor Mr. Hopper

*A "doughnut" Around the Corner:*


----------



## Meanderer

You never know what is around the corner.....nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

...ahhhhh, the original TARDIS?!


----------



## Meanderer

I love corners!


----------



## Shirley

Corner


----------



## Meanderer

...in this corner


----------



## Lara

…or in this corner (oil pastels)


----------



## Meanderer

....In the shadow of the palms!  I like that!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

The eternal conflict, of cat and mouse!  HAHA!  I remember an old Italian gent, I worked with used to say "When the cat's away...the mice-a, they-dance-a on-a the cheese box"!


----------



## Lara

:rofl:…the old Italian and the avatar


----------



## Meanderer

The Unbelievable Anamorphic 3D Corner Art By Amazing Graffiti Artist Odeith.  (if you look closely where the plywood sheets meet, you can see the joints through the paint)


----------



## Lara

3-D, Brilliant Art!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Moonflight




----------



## Meanderer

Moonflight said:


>


Very interesting, Moonflight, in the top of the picture, we are inside the corner, and at the bottom, we are outside.   The windows, at the top open out, while at the bottom, they open inward. Great find!


----------



## Lara

Moonflight, that's incredible!!


----------



## Moonflight

Meanderer said:


> Very interesting, Moonflight, in the top of the picture, we are inside the corner, and at the bottom, we are outside.   The windows, at the top open out, while at the bottom, they open inward. Well done!





Lara said:


> Moonflight, that's incredible!!




Thank you both, but  I hope you don't think it's my own work.  I don't know who the artist is though.


----------



## Lara

The girl is part of the painting:


----------



## Meanderer

That is amazing, Lara!


----------



## Pappy

Yes it is.....


----------



## Moonflight

Alexis Korner


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Moonflight!


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara said:


> The girl is part of the painting:
> 
> 
> View attachment 21605



OMG!!!  THAT is incredible.  Wow...Thanks for posting.


----------



## Moonflight

Speakers Corner, Hyde Park, London.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Moonflight

Lindisfarne - Meet me on the corner.  Or was that meet me at the coroner?

<font size="4">


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Phoenix Wright - Cornered Acapella[/h]


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Lara

Denise...Such a fine sight to see! Now that song is in my head!

*Flat Wall Art but looks 3-D
*


----------



## Denise1952

nwlady said:


>



Oh nice one Jim, in my rep!!  Jim says "kitty cornered" LOL


----------



## Meanderer

....yeah, right!


----------



## Pappy

Yes, it is.


----------



## Moonflight




----------



## Meanderer

Moonflight said:


>


“You can't stay in your corner of the Forest waiting for others to come to you. You have to go to them sometimes.” 
― A.A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh

[h=1]Oh, Bother: Brits Say Modern _Winnie the Pooh_ Riddled With Americanisms[/h]


----------



## Moonflight

The Three Cornered Hat  -  Manuel de Falla


----------



## Meanderer

The Twilight Zone Zip Code!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Little Jack Horner Sat In The Corner


----------



## RadishRose

nwlady said:


>




...............It's a girl my lord in a flat bed Ford slowin' down to take a look at me ......


----------



## Meanderer

Good Rose!.....that's right!


----------



## RadishRose

4 Corners of the Earth


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer

Go fish!nthego:
View attachment 21948


----------



## Lara

Hi Rose, pretty picture but but actually, the scripture in Rev 7:1 "4 Corners of the Earth", is referring to the N,E,S,W compass directions. The website address I posted below gives lots of supportive verses for that.

Terminology to a similar effect is used today when we speak of the sun rising and setting each day, even though we know that it is, in fact, the earth which orbits around the sun. http://www.gotquestions.org/flat-earth-Bible.html


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Terminology to a similar effect is used today when we speak of the sun rising and setting each day, even though we know that it is, in fact, the earth which orbits around the sun. http://www.gotquestions.org/flat-earth-Bible.html


Our perceptions are more real than the facts....who are you going to believe...science, or your own eyes?


----------



## Denise1952

Lara said:


> Hi Rose, pretty picture but but actually, the scripture in Rev 7:1 "4 Corners of the Earth", is referring to the N,E,S,W compass directions. The website address I posted below gives lots of supportive verses for that.
> 
> Terminology to a similar effect is used today when we speak of the sun rising and setting each day, even though we know that it is, in fact, the earth which orbits around the sun. http://www.gotquestions.org/flat-earth-Bible.html



Hi Lara,

I see the thread as being about "corners" and wherever we see them, or hear the word etc.


----------



## Lara

Okay


----------



## Lara

*BOO! *
*(Halloween is just around the corner)

* *BOO!


*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Kitty Corner


----------



## Meanderer

A couple of optimists!


----------



## Lara

This art is called "Installing Yourself Into a Corner"
Um, Tom Robbins has a piece of advice for you (below)...


----------



## Lara

View attachment 22131


----------



## Meanderer

Four corners


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*around the corner...*


----------



## Meanderer

One day, I dropped Puff off at the cleaners, around the corner......


----------



## Lara

*H**eig**ht As**hbury*


----------



## Lara

*Another Corner In Height Asbury...

*


----------



## Meanderer

...at the corner of Tune Out & Turn ON!


----------



## Lara

haha ^

Corner Wall...


----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh....


----------



## RadishRose

Clair's CornerCopia, wonderful place! Among my favorites in New Haven, CT



Featuring their famous Lithuanian Coffee Cake


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Clair's CornerCopia, wonderful place! Among my favorites in New Haven, CT
> Featuring their famous Lithuanian Coffee Cake
> 
> View attachment 22285


Atrodo skaniai!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh


----------



## Lara

*Around the Corner*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## AZ Jim

I can barely draw water and am no artist, but if I were younger and could paint, had access to a corner wall somewhere, I think a great piece would be Wile Coyote walking toward the corner on one side and the road  runner on the other....


----------



## Lara

*peek-a-boo*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

haha, meanderer.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Mama said there'd be days like this...


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Moonflight

Taking A Corner.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, moonflight!  That one needs an explanation.  (it did for me)


----------



## Meanderer

Speaker's Corner!


----------



## Moonflight

The Koh-I-Nor

















Sorry!!!


----------



## Meanderer

The Crowned In A Corner
http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...us/the-crowned-in-a-corner/article6117521.ece


----------



## Lara

*Sidewalk Poetry*
*CHOICE*
Curve around the corner
You are free
To change directions
of your mind


----------



## Sandie

Move forward, hills become hollows...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ameriscot

Love finding out what's around every corner on my bike.


----------



## Meanderer

What a view, Annie!  Make sure this guy isn't coming the other way! nthego:


----------



## Moonflight

Amen Corner.

A welsh band, successful in the UK in the mid 60's, but I don't know if they had any following across The Atlantic

<font size="4">





Lead singer Andy Fairweather Low had a successful solo career when he left Amen Corner.  Wide eyed and legless well loved by those who have over imbibed.

<font size="4">


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> What a view, Annie!  Make sure this guy isn't coming the other way! nthego:
> View attachment 22949



Haha!  That would be a problem!  We might both go for a swim!


----------



## Pappy

Who..?


----------



## Lara

Chihuly Garden and Glass Art Museum
Seattle Washington (google image their pics….extraordinary)


----------



## Meanderer

Many mathematicians claim that it is more correct to say that a circle has an infinite number of corners, than to view a circle as being corner-less.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## Meanderer

AZ Jim, it looks like you cornered the market on corners!  HAHA!  My favorite, was the corner picture frame.... special order, I suppose!  Very neat!


----------



## Sandie

Too funny!


----------



## Sandie

From your posts I feel like you are at the point of giving up. Cornered etc. Please don't. I find your insights spot on and quite amusing. Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## Lara

Love the vintage black and white photo, Pappy. 
Here's another heading around the corner…
_(notice she's riding a bike in heels)_


----------



## Meanderer

Bike.....what bike?


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Around the Corner...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

:lofl: that made me laugh


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

THAT, is unbelievable, Lara!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy

Oh, no.......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

For sure.


----------



## NancyNGA

Advertisement - 1951 (illustration by Albert Dorne).     First line reads...
_"Even the embarrassment of painting himself into a corner can't dampen a man's enthusiasm for Schlitz."   :cheers:
_


----------



## Pappy

:love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

Bet you guys are tired of goat pictures.  Peeking *around the corner *of the barn?  (I'm shameless) 

Left to right, Annie and Rosie (r.i.p.) and Shorty....


----------



## Pappy

Love the floppy ears. :sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Love the floppy ears. :sentimental:



Pappy, floppy ears = drama queens.  Those two were trouble. 

--------------------------


----------



## Meanderer

A whistling bowling ball....WOW!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Since this thread is not in the humor section...

_Around the Corner_

by Charles Hanson Towne (1877-1949) 

(Apologies to all those named Jim. Don't take it personal.  )

Around the corner I have a friend,
In this great city that has no end,
Yet the days go by and weeks rush on,
And before I know it, a year is gone.

And I never see my old friend's face,
For life is a swift and terrible race,
He knows I like him just as well,
As in the days when I rang his bell.

And he rang mine but we were younger then,
And now we are busy, tired men.
Tired of playing a foolish game,
Tired of trying to make a name.

"Tomorrow" I say! "I will call on Jim
Just to show that I'm thinking of him",
But tomorrow comes and tomorrow goes,
And distance between us grows and grows.

Around the corner, yet miles away,
"Here's a telegram sir," "Jim died today."
And that's what we get and deserve in the end.
Around the corner, a vanished friend.


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA! That's very touching, Nancy....and very true.  Like most things in my life, it reminds me of a Johnny Cash Song.  Its called "Jim, Jim, I Wore A Tie, Today"!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

A-round the Corner  -  The Weavers - 1952 

Poor Henry Lee.  He doesn't know what he missed.






The Weavers (of _Goodnight Irene _fame  )


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

That's Kenny Loggins!   Don't think I've ever heard that, even though this---> "It has become one of Loggins' most popular and beloved compositions, and it remains a staple of his live performances."  -Wiki


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

I don't know what the heck this is, or even if this is a painting, but it sure is creepy. :eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Oh dear. Is that a dog?


----------



## BlondieBoomer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year!


----------



## Meanderer

Let's face it.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Papparazzi, by Radko Mačuha  

Statue in Bratislava, Slovakia.  Depicts a photographer taking photos of  celebrities leaving a nearby bar.


----------



## Pappy

Your paper is here.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Cupid Corner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Around the Corner Yo-Yo Trick


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Irish Corner


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Two round corners.


----------



## NancyNGA

How about,  Around the _Inside_ Corner?

_"Irving Penn (1917 – 2009) was an American photographer known for his portraiture and fashion photography. He was among the first photographers to pose subjects against a simple grey or white backdrop. Expanding his austere studio surroundings, Penn constructed a set of upright angled backdrops, to form a stark, acute corner."  _More Here


----------



## Aunt Bea

Notice the package of Lilt, LOL!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Irving Penn


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Green around a white corner.  Does that work here?  Baseball season just started, so at least it's timely.   _Go Tribe! _


----------



## NancyNGA

Sports writer Herbert Wind, in an article in _Sports Illustrated,_ gave the monicker "Amen Corner" to holes 11, 12 and 13 of the Augusta National golf course, because of the spectacular way in which Arnold Palmer played those holes on the final day of the 1958 Masters Tournament.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

He cornered the market on pyramids.....

"Senefru was the founder of the great 4th Dynasty. Before the Giza pyramids were constructed, Senefru built three pyramids: two in Dahshur and another one in Meidum. He is the only pharaoh with three pyramids".


----------



## Meanderer

7 Boroughgate, Otley LS21 3AG, England


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Around The Corner Oak Sliding Garage Door
.
:coffeelaugh:


----------



## Meanderer

The optical illusion has been created in an Ames room.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Bread line around the corners in New York City during the depression.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

UFOs Around the Corner





"UFO Seen From Windsor Castle - 1783  (Thomas Sandby and his brother witness the event at Windsor)"


 "An oblong cloud moving more or less parallel to the horizon. Under this cloud could be seen a luminous object which soon became spherical, brilliantly lit, which came to a halt; this strange sphere seemed at first to be pale blue in colour but then its luminosity increased and soon it set off again towards the East".


----------



## Meanderer

....about time!


----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> The Shop Around the Corner!


 
We know the remake of this is:  "You've God Mail".


----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> UFOs Around the Corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "UFO Seen From Windsor Castle - 1783  (Thomas Sandby and his brother witness the event at Windsor)"
> 
> 
> "An oblong cloud moving more or less parallel to the horizon. Under this cloud could be seen a luminous object which soon became spherical, brilliantly lit, which came to a halt; this strange sphere seemed at first to be pale blue in colour but then its luminosity increased and soon it set off again towards the East".[/QUO
> 
> There are many who think we have been visited from this galaxy.  This might not apply to inter dimensional beings.  However, E=MC squared means something with mass cannot be accelerated to the speed of light because the energy required, depending on the mass, could require more energy than is in our planet, galaxy, or if large enough, our universe.   The nearest system is 4000 light years away.  Any alien beings who could amass enough energy to travel to us would not need anything we have.  That is a lot of energy to expend if they were just coming for a visit.
> 
> If we could develop a ship capable of flying at close to the speed of light.  Perhaps it would approach close to the speed of light after several hundred years perhaps more.  But, once at the speed close to light they would have to also be able to reduce speed so as to arrive at their target.  Again they would have to face deceleration another several hundred years or more.  It is just not likely we would attempt something like this unless our planet was dying for some reason.
> 
> There is lots of talk of worm holes or inter dimensional  travel.  Again, the energy involved in opening an inter dimensional port, or a worm hole could be as prohibitive as attempting light speed.
> 
> Let's assume that beings from another dimension might travel to us.  It might be that they would be so small that we could not see them.  Being smaller requires less energy for travel.  We would not see them and they might not see us because we are too large.
> In short, there are amazing number of issues associated with traveling away from this planet.
> 
> This might be by design.  If I am God, and was helping people to achieve their spiritual awakening, I may make it very hard to leave the area.  Not for my good as a God, but for our good as seekers and children of God.  I am assuming that we are spiritual beings attempt to be human to learn more about our spirituality.  I know, that is a stretch also.  Yet, it seems easier to seek the spiritual than to seek the cosmos.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Eclipse Around the Corner......*Studio In Black!*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Let's not harp on it......


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RadishRose

View attachment 41891


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Columbus Dispatch


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*BOO!*


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

History Around the Corner: It’s time to look at the American Clock & Watch Museum (Bristol CT)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Around the Corner - Home - Edmond, Oklahoma


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Close shave!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

A Fitbit for Your Brain Is Around the Corner


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jujube

What did one street say to the other street?

"I'll meet you at the corner."


----------



## Meanderer

Cornering the Market......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## fmdog44

Lara said:


> One of my favorite American artists, Edward Hopper:
> 
> View attachment 21211View attachment 21212


I have "Nighthawks" hanging on my office wall. I have always been a part of that piece since I first saw it but to this day I cannot pinpoint why.


----------



## Pappy




----------

